# What is "Bunny Chat"? - Please read before posting on this board



## Blue eyes

There seems to be some confusion on what this *Bunny Chat* board is for.
This is a board for our bunnies to chat among themselves! 

For example:
"Hi everyone! My name is Thumper. I live in my human's bedroom but get to roam the house every day."

An actual example can be seen at the following link:





Bunny chat


Hi! My name is Coco! I´m a French Lop rabbit! I am a grayish agouti coloring and I am around 11-12 pounds. My moms name is Cayris and I live with her in her bedroom! I free roam around the room and have a home base in a dog kennel. I have 3 doggie sisters and I am roommates with 2 hermit crabs...




www.rabbitsonline.net


----------

